# Trailer Cover



## Hiner (Sep 27, 2010)

Now that we have our new trailer, I am curious to find out if anyone else covers their trailer when not using it. We always covered our pop-up, both trailer and tires, and are planning on doing the same with the new trailer. So what type of cover do you use and do you like it? We have an Outback 210RS.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Definetly cover the tires. Whole trailer covers are up for debate. I parked the OB indoors for the winter, the 5er slept under a cover, and the new Minilite is going back indoors. I'd cover it for the winter if it was staying outside...


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I used the ADCO that I purchased from Camping World. It was the aqua shield version and I had good luck with it.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

1. TT cover: you'll get info on both sides of this add-on. One side says it's wonderful, and the other side says the cover traps moisture; the high humidity inside encourages mold growth, and the high humidity between the cover and the sides of the TT leads to delamination.

Personally, I do not use a full cover. I suspect that the cost to me will be in faded decals, etc., after 4 or 5 years. I can live with that. I do carefully inspect the roof rubber and joint sealant in the spring and glop on sealant wherever things look like they might need it. A cover probably would reduce that maintenance chore.

2. Tire covers: they are very inexpensive and protect the tires from the UV rays of the sun. You certainly should use them in long-term storage (read: over the winter) and some OBers use them when parked for days camping, esp. in the south and west where sunlight is very strong. Over-winter usage should increase the life of your tire sidewalls by a couple of years. Unless you tow a ton of mileage, sidewall cracking due to UV will be the limiting factor on your TT tire's life, not tread wearout.

I bought 2 sets of covers (four tires on my OB TT) and they are easy to install--just slip over the tire. The bungee cord assembly to hold them in place when exposed to winds is a small PITA. I have to lie down on the ground to reach behind the tires to hook them up. Sure 'nuff, when I parked the TT last November for the winter, the ground was soaked due to the rain. I didn't even try to stay dry and just took a spare set of clothes with me to the storage place.


----------



## Hiner (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you for the info, I will be sure to pass on to my husband. We have our list going of what we want (need) to get and it keeps growing


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

When we bought ours used, we were given a cover and tire covers. We will definately use the tire covers. Still waffling on the cover.

If we do end up using it, the Outback will not be covered until cold weather here has set in for sure and will be removed extremly early next year. If a stray snow storm hits after the cover is removed, not a big deal.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I use an adco cover with mine. I am not convinced the examples of delamination shown were from moisture caused by covers. In many cases, I think it was more a factor of heat than moisture, but that is just my opinion. In any case, I don't cover until November and remove it in March or April. Knock on wood, no delamination. As an aside, I just returned from a trip to Florida. I saw 6 Outbacks, including mine, on this trip and not one showed delamination. I did, however, see 4 cases of delamination on front caps. Only one on a Keystone product - a Laredo. One was on a Shasta 5er and the other two were on Forest Rivers.

I do use tire covers whenever the trailer is parked in the driveway. I have seen some cover them in campgrounds, but I wouldn't bother unless I was staying there for an extended period.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I have stored my TT with and without covers during the winter months. Last year I purchased and used an ADCO cover and will continue to use it. There is debate on whether covers contribute to delamination by trapping moisture. If used only in winter months, when humidity levels are typically much lower, I don't see this as being a factor. In the hot, humid summer months - maybe! I like the cover because it helps keep water from collecting, freezing, and expanding in various joints and crevices which, in itself, can cause future leaks.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I am in Houston and I do not have to worry about cold temperature, but summer heat definitely takes a toll on rubber roof. I would think some kind of breathable cover would significantly extend rubber roof life.


----------

